# Burning up from the heat of the Sun.  HELP!



## blondeboy (Jul 20, 2011)

Im having difficulty growing outdoors this year.  My first crop of this season had drowned in the flood and now the heat of the sun is burning up my plants.  They are planted under a shad tree, yet the heat of the sun is still causing massive damage to the fan leafs. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to shield my crop from the sun?   Thanks to all who can give advice!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

Like alot of us you have went from to much water to not enough water. The only times I have seen the sun damage sunleaves is when then they are put in the sun without being conditioned to it or the plants are not getting enough water.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 20, 2011)

yea man im having some issues this year as well. i have a few bubbas that started flowering, i had early ph issues, my soil is garbage, and i overwatered to boot. i get tons of sun, i mean all day blasting sun. i dont think too much sun is the issue. i thought the same thing with mine. 

are you overwatering, check your soil. 

what is your soil ph, check that as well as the ph of the solution you water em with. a reading of the run off ph (the solution ran through the dirt) would be ideal.

how many ppm's are they getting?

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## leafminer (Jul 20, 2011)

It's not the sun that's doing it.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 20, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> It's not the sun that's doing it.


 


Whatever they are doing its probably out of fear of how you intend to dry and cure them.                      :hubba:  thats a joke.

Got any pics BB, it may be the sun but i doubt it.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I also doubt it is the sun, especially if they are in partial shade.

As dman says, *post some pictures*.  And as Ozzy said, damage can happen if the plant is not "hardened off" meaning put directly into the sun after starting life under a light indoors.

Too much water will make the leaves have the "taco" effect.  The leaves forming a taco shell look.  Too much ferts will also burn leaves.

Good luck to you.
Remember your first year growing will be your learning year.


----------



## blondeboy (Jul 21, 2011)

OK thanks guys I'll check all that out.  The temperature has been 110 F outside for nearly 2 week so the Sun is obviously the problem here in the Mid central area. I placed wet newspapers and laid white paper plates through them yesterday to reflect the sun light.  They appeared to have temporary help some, today I'll probably stick a beach umbrella to cover over them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2011)

You say





> They are planted under a shad tree


 What type of tree? Some tree have so much tannin in their dead leaves that other plants can't hardly grow under then. While others acidify the soil making it unuseable by other plants as well. 

MJ plants grow in places that get way hotter but they get the water they need to grow right. The sun is not what is causing your problem.


----------



## blondeboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Another hot sunning day, they are sheltered outdoors the best that I can do.  I&#8217;m paranoid about posting photo&#8217;s of them on the internet, so I&#8217;ll describe them the best I can.  The fan levees first started to have brown & white spots then after a day they gradually roll up and turn completely brown, like a taco shell.  I water once a day for about 20 minutes in the morning and night.  Not sure if you can over water them on account that they are in the ground and can drain away all excess water deeper into the soil.  I haven&#8217;t yet fertilized them except for the cow composite soil I originally used to germinate them.  I&#8217;ve taken extreme prep measures to harden them off.   They where planted into the ground sometime in April so they&#8217;ve had enough time to harden off. (I&#8217;m certain)  They are all planted all around a pecan tree.  The ones closer to the trunk has less damage then the ones out near the boundaries of the branches. Today I&#8217;m seriously thinking to clone them because these where some exotic G13-S. diesel  from Amsterdam.  I hope doing that won&#8217;t damage them any further then what they already are. I&#8217;ve always been told that the temp must be between 65-96F.  It&#8217;s over 100F now.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think heat is your problem. drought yes, heat no.
I have 10 out right now and it's well over a 100F with a heat index even higher. Just gotta keep lugging water.
Pecan trees or any tree when it gets hot like this "drips" some sap and other stuff. This may be screwing with your plants.
I try to keep my plants in full sun with plenty of water.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 22, 2011)

GROW INDOORS...there fixed your problem :rofl: jk...

probably ph issues... w/o pics kinda helpless


----------



## blondeboy (Jul 23, 2011)

All of you have talked me into buying a ph barometer, but uncertain how to read the numbers. It's not a fancy digital one that reads out the exact numbers.  If I'm reading the barometer right, the acidic is too low.  It's reading between 6.5 - 7.1 How do I resolve this problem?  Limestone?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 23, 2011)

Your PH is fine. but be warned those cheap PH meters are crap and do not give anywhere near accurate results. Good for houseplants thats about it.
If you posted a picture it would be of massive help.


----------



## blondeboy (Jul 24, 2011)

My readings fluctuate significantly over the past few testings, today it was nearly 7.0....So, I've been doing some internet searches on how to fix Alkaline soil. Here are some solutions that I've found out. Coffee grounds, cotton seed meal, peat moss, gypsum and garden surfer all reduce alkaline soil. Never add anything containing limestone to alkaline soil because it has an opposite effect and makes the soil even more alkaline.


----------



## Hick (Jul 24, 2011)

.."IF" it is truly '6.5-7'.. the ph is NOT your problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm with Ozzy-what kind of trees are they planted under?  This is an important question.

Anyone with a gorilla grow should not be afraid of posting pics on a site with servers in Amsterdam--posting pics is far far safer.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Anyone with a gorilla grow should not be afraid of posting pics on a site with servers in Amsterdam



I agree, I post pics, I live in England, I grow outside, any idea of finding me by showing a plant sitting in a grass garden?

The same applies to you, a tree is a tree is a tree.

But be wary ...

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL4QSkx4Olc

eace:


----------



## Irish (Jul 24, 2011)

^ ???? ''what are you listening to thread'' on the tube...???''be wary''??? care too elaborate?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 24, 2011)

Just humour Irish, it is a song about the grass and trees, nothing untoward  

Feel free to listen to it, it is only a song, if you listen to it, you will see the connection  

eace:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 24, 2011)

I choose not to post all of my grows. I think prudence is key.
I try to keep my pictures limited to what can be explained as a personal grow.
I mean if you have a 50plant patch...no I would not think it wise to post pics. If in an 100% illegal location.
Don't want your head cut off don't put it on the block. so to speak.


----------



## blondeboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Update:  The ph went up to 7.5 overnight so what ever I did to it yesterday made it worse. (added limestone...don't do it) So...I removed the topsoil because it was beginning to look toxic and replaced it with new fresh soil. (3 inches) I avoided removing any of the roots. I actually feed it for the first time with bone marrow, gypsum, perlite, and other stuff. I hope this reverses the effects and rebounds quickly.


----------



## blondeboy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nearly all of the fan leafs are dead now and all that remains is a very healthy stalk. I'm fearing that it will dry out next.  Does anyone know, If I'm able to fix/turn the Ph around in time, (or what ever is causing this problem) that it may still flower out this fall?


----------



## BBFan (Jul 28, 2011)

I seriously doubt your problem has anything to do with pH.  You're problem is most likely from being under the pecan tree.

Google "growing plants under a pecan tree" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## blondeboy (Jul 31, 2011)

Update:  My plants are still alive.  The steams remain green while most of the fan leafs have dried up and fallen off.  A few leafs still remain, but large white spots remains on those that remains alive.  Here is some of the things that I believe is the root cause of the problem.  According to my Internet searches, I have either spider mites underneath the soil, or I&#8217;m watering my plants with rusty water, which contains too much iron.  So after inspecting both scenario&#8217;s  I found a web of mites up in my pecan tree, and brown rust built up inside my water hose.  The water issue is now resolved, but Does anyone have a solution of how to  kill spider mites?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2011)

Avid, florsomite(?) The chemical warfare weapons are the only way to go


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 31, 2011)

Blonde, as you have not posted your plant, look here, you know what is in front of your eyes, we do not.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53717

eace:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Avid, florsomite(?) The chemical warfare weapons are the only way to go



Not quite true Ozzy, but they are easier.


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2011)

> And the pecan trees are sucking up the water and nitrogen and leaving a pretty shady, dry, barren space for other plants and are also producing *juglone*, a substance toxic to many plants.





> *Juglone* is an example of allelopathic compound, a substance that is synthesized by one type of plant and affects the growth of another. Landscapers have long known that gardening underneath or near black walnut trees can be difficult. Juglone exerts its effect by inhibiting certain enzymes needed for metabolic function.





> *Jugalone*...This natural Toxin is deadly to many Plants, Shrubs, and Trees
> Tomatoes are especially sensitive to this Toxin, which makes them a good indicator of the presence of this contaminant. They droop and have the appearance of underwatering or Blight.
> 
> It is found in the Leaves, Bark, Roots, and Husks. Some Gardeners think that  Composting the Tree parts neutralizes this Toxin, while other Gardeners think it even survives Composting.
> ...



  I think it's the tree poisoning them...:confused2:


----------



## Menimeth (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, here in the Texas countryside we know that pecan trees will kill almost everything that tries to grow under it, and there is not much you can do about it. Just park your car under one for a couple of days and you will understand.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2011)

Gypsum and perlite are not nutrients and do not feed your plants.

Spider mites do not live under the surface of the soil--it is something else.

However, I believe that your big problem is the pecan tree.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2011)

Blondeboy, plz listen to the peeps here. mayhaps an emergency transplant w/ a shot of B1 to minimize shock?


----------



## blondeboy (Aug 2, 2011)

Humm...It's too late 4 me to transplant them.  That was my first choice but thought it was too risky 4 me doing it this late in the season.  I've been using my patio unbrealla to sheld them from the peacan tree and that is appearing to slow down it's deteriation.  Soooo perhaps the sap from the pecean tree *was* poising my girls.  If they survive, I will diffently post a picture of them.  Thanks 4 the wonderful vibes ppl!!


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 4, 2011)

I live at 5,120ft in the Sonoran Desert and in the spring we get 100+ f temperatures with steady 15-30 winds. I grow in direct sunlight which at this altitude contains more UV.

It is really easy to over water of over feed!

I deep water once a week to get the deep soil moist, then daily I pour 1 gal water on each plant around the stock, being careful to not get water on the leaves. Never spray your plants and never add any chemicals when the plants are stressed.

I planted seeds May 1 and I have over 12 plants more than 60 inches high and have yet to feed them any chemicals. In Late August I will feed them some bloom food and that will be it for a year.

You got to start off with giant holes 35-50 gallons, and have really well balanced soil and PH. The soil also needs to be loosely packed and the top layer turned every week.

Best thing with marijuana is to leave it alone and just give it time to do it's thing.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice plants Kid.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 4, 2011)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> If they survive, I will diffently post a picture of them.


 

Why not post a picture so they do survive?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2011)

What ever that pecan is dropping from it's leaves has surely saturated the soil.

Chalk it up to your first outdoor grow.  Move them under direct sun next year and you will have better results.

Beautiful plants there Kid.  For a second, I was astounded, thinking they were blondboys........ooops, wheres the pecan tree? JK.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 4, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Hick (Aug 5, 2011)

> It is found in the Leaves, Bark, Roots, and Husks.
> 
> Juglone is produced in the various parts of a tree in different concentrations.



Not sure an umbrella is going to fix the problem bb.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 8, 2011)

Got my first 6 footer today, been getting as much as 2" a day growth.


----------



## Supermanglide (Aug 8, 2011)

Like alot of us you have went from to an ideal offer consuming water to not adequate water. The only instances I have observed the sunshine harm sunleaves is when then they are positioned from the sunshine devoid of getting conditioned to it or even the vegetation are not getting adequate water.


----------



## blondeboy (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow Kid....what are you feeding your girls...you should win a trophy or something bc those are like trees...dude!  Thanks everyone for the wonderful positive vibes that you are sending to me and my garden! Although Im not out of the woods yet because several of my plants are barely surviving with only a leaf or two.  Along with all of the other problems, I latter learned I was experiencing some infestation with flying crickets.  I have some insecticide all around my growth, but they would fly from one branch to another w/o touching the ground (smarty pants!).  I started placing garlic around my growth and that seems to temporarily work well.  I also cut out a container to use as a bearer from ants & bugs. In the mornings I lightly spray them with refrigerator water with a teaspoon of milk for calcium.  They love this because the bottom appears to flower out again.  Thank you all again for your help & positive vibes!


----------

